# Mosquito controlled hunt



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

do they hunt swamps or fields this time of year? Thanks for the info, i have someone going tomorrow.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

field hunting , and hope the y weather brings you some luck. the nice weather has kept the shooting to a minimum.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i would not waste my time going ...was up there on monday.. it sucked ...theres 30 blinds in 1 field ... my buddy was going to go tomorrow ....but i told him to come down here to hunt... if he fires 1 shot at a bird ...thats more then 2 of us did on monday.... just a heads up on that....


----------



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

your probably right, i just called the guys out there and they have yet to fire a shot....


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't think the big flight's have come in from Canada yet...When they do look out guy's...It hasn't been that cold up north yet...A guy I layout hunted with alway's said the week before or the week after Thanksgiving is when the birds arrive from Canada..90 percent of the time he was right...I hunted Mosquito for years and years and never came home without birds.in the late part of the season the first part was another story...JIM....CL....


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> I don't think the big flight's have come in from Canada yet...When they do look out guy's...It hasn't been that cold up north yet...A guy I layout hunted with alway's said the week before or the week after Thanksgiving is when the birds arrive from Canada..90 percent of the time he was right...I hunted Mosquito for years and years and never came home without birds.in the late part of the season the first part was another story...JIM....CL....


did you hunt on the lake or in the controled blind field


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Both...I had three shooters ..and we used to build at least 3 blinds on the lake...JIM....CL....


----------



## Dukeboy17 (May 4, 2010)

Was at mosquito on Sat in the cornfield blinds. Nothing came within shooting range. Ducks flew at about 730 and never came back. Never saw any flocks of geese anywhere close. As soon as people started calling they went the other way.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I especially like how guys call and shoot at those cormorants at the lake... Goofs!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Dukeboy17...They put those blinds in the corn fields and never move them..After the first couple days the locals know where they are and when you start calling they get away fast...When the new birds come down that is when the shooting is good...That is home to them and when something goes up or comes down they are the first to see it...Magee is the same for the ducks...I always considered the last part of the season best for the controlled hunts...Good Luck.....JIM.....CL....


----------

